# Should I switch to a sponge filter?



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Hey.

Got a new question. I've been reading up on sponge filters a lot.. that they're beneficial in planted tanks because they help keep CO2 in the tank. I don't have or really think I am going to add CO2 system to my tank, so I'm sure it's important to keep the CO2 that's in there available for the plants.

For those who haven't seen my other posts of me asking a million questions :-D (which I thank you all for your help, a million times over!) I currently have a 28 gallon tank with some plants, with plans to add a few more / a lot more. Currently, there's crypt wendtii (maybe just one.. two disappeared but I'm hoping they'll come back), another crypt (think it's a crypt at least) which looks like a grass looking plant, quite a few small (but growing) amazon swords in the back, some of what I'm pretty sure is Red Ludwigia, marimo balls, some floating wisteria, and a one of the plants that come in a tube at petco which they labelled as something like Compacta. I know everyone talks poorly of the petco/petsmart tube plants - but that's where I got my swords and wisteria and so far they're doing fine, as is the Compacta, though I've been keeping and eye to make sure that one doesn't fail.

My only concern with a sponge filter is noise.. I've heard they're terribly noisy. The filter I have right now is an Aqueon Quietflow 30 and it's wonderfully quiet. I only hear the noise of a small waterfall where the water's pouring out into the tank; the filter itself is silent and I love that. But the flow is fairly strong so I haven't planted anything under it for fear the plants won't survive. I've got a fake "bonsai" tree under it to try to slow down the impact of the water flowing in. If I get a sponge filter, how loud are they? I had a bubbler in my tank previously (before adding the plants) and it was a tolerable noise, but any more bubbling than that and I think it would get annoying. The tank is currently in my living room, so I don't want it to be too loud. 

If a sponge filter would be too loud for me, should I try the plastic bottle "mod" I've seen, where you tape the cut soda bottle over the outflow to disperse the flow a bit more. Or, I've also seen a mod where people have installed a sponge on the outflow of my filter which also inhibits the water flow a bit, while at the same time offering another surface area for bacterial growth.

Also, should I move my heater to the center of my tank for more even heating? Right now I've got it on the opposite side of my filter, and away from any plants. If I put it in the middle it would be behind the big "grassy" crypt - will the plant be ok with the heater there?

Any opinions? If it matters, my stock currently is 1 angelfish, 5 harlequin rasboras, and 7 very young danio (no bigger than the rasboras, some a bit smaller). I'm planning to rehome the danio and add some more rasboras and some corys. I have a sand substrate.. some sort of fluval heater and I've already mentioned my filter. My tank is about 2 months old, and the decorations were all transferred from another tank. I haven't checked my parameters since about 1-2 days ago but my ammonia and nitrite were at zero with the nitrite at like 20ppm or somewhere around there. I can do another test if you'd like. 

Last question is -- if I am to switch to a sponge filter, I know I wouldn't want to turn off my current filter because of the bacteria colony in it. Would I need to run both filters to help with growth on the new filter or would some grow with it just being in the tank. I've been looking inside the HOB filter and I just don't know if I can stuff any sponges inside it.. Should I take something out (like maybe the filter cartridge?) and replace with the sponges. I even have a small filter cartridge for another brand that I might be able to throw in with sponges - so I'll still have the chemical filtration as well. 

I'm a newbie to this.. sorry. Trying to learn as much as I can! I was originally going to go with a sponge filter, but heard the were noisy so I got the HOB instead. Now I'm doing my research about planted tanks (after already having planted) and seeing that I may have made a mistake.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

jennesque said:


> I've been reading up on sponge filters a lot.. that they're beneficial in planted tanks because they help keep CO2 in the tank. I don't have or really think I am going to add CO2 system to my tank, so I'm sure it's important to keep the CO2 that's in there available for the plants.


Umm, where did you hear that? Sponge filters don't keep CO2 in a tank any better than any other filter. The less surface agitation, the better from a planted tank standpoint. Could you be more specific?



jennesque said:


> My only concern with a sponge filter is noise.. I've heard they're terribly noisy. The filter I have right now is an Aqueon Quietflow 30 and it's wonderfully quiet. ..... I had a bubbler in my tank previously (before adding the plants) and it was a tolerable noise, but any more bubbling than that and I think it would get annoying. The tank is currently in my living room, so I don't want it to be too loud.


If you use an air-pump driven sponge filter (with an airstone), you'll hear the pump much more than the bubbles, usually. A powerhead would likely be quieter, especially if the discharge is under the water surface.




jennesque said:


> If a sponge filter would be too loud for me, should I try the plastic bottle "mod" I've seen, where you tape the cut soda bottle over the outflow to disperse the flow a bit more. Or, I've also seen a mod where people have installed a sponge on the outflow of my filter which also inhibits the water flow a bit, while at the same time offering another surface area for bacterial growth.


Personally, I'd just purchase a small Eheim canister filter before going to all that trouble 
I think you mean they add the sponge to the HOB intake? That works well.



jennesque said:


> Also, should I move my heater to the center of my tank for more even heating? Right now I've got it on the opposite side of my filter, and away from any plants. If I put it in the middle it would be behind the big "grassy" crypt - will the plant be ok with the heater there?


If my heater is in a water current, my tanks heats a little more evenly, but it's no big issue either way. The only problem I have with my plants is one particular sword has a leaf that turns yellow exactly at the point where it touches the heater in my 55 gallon. Plant will be fine, but I'd give a little space (a fraction of an inch or more) from the heater.



jennesque said:


> Any opinions? If it matters, my stock currently is 1 angelfish, 5 harlequin rasboras, and 7 very young danio (no bigger than the rasboras, some a bit smaller). I'm planning to rehome the danio and add some more rasboras and some corys. I have a sand substrate.. some sort of fluval heater and I've already mentioned my filter.


I'm sure someone has mentioned that angels need to be in a group and if you add two additional angels, you'll need a bigger tank to house them at their adult size!



jennesque said:


> if I am to switch to a sponge filter, I know I wouldn't want to turn off my current filter because of the bacteria colony in it. Would I need to run both filters to help with growth on the new filter or would some grow with it just being in the tank.


Just run the sponge filter, along with the current HOB for a few weeks to establish the bacteria in it and that should do it. HOB's are the noisiest type of filter, in my experience, BUT *you can have a planted tank with an HOB without a problem.*


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

DKRST said:


> Umm, where did you hear that? Sponge filters don't keep CO2 in a tank any better than any other filter. The less surface agitation, the better from a planted tank standpoint. Could you be more specific?


Yes, I meant the less surface agitation. Sorry, I wasn't sure how to word it appropriately! I know it doesn't add to the CO2, but that type of filtration can limit the loss of CO2 - is that correct?  Sorry. Either way, I know as far as CO2 for plants sponge filter > HOB.



DKRST said:


> If you use an air-pump driven sponge filter (with an airstone), you'll hear the pump much more than the bubbles, usually. A powerhead would likely be quieter, especially if the discharge is under the water surface.


I have two air pumps now, one is weaker than the other. The bigger one is a tetra whisper air pump and it's relatively quiet. I can hear it, but I was using it for my bubbler and the noise of the air pump didn't bother me. I can place it on carpeting so it can be very quiet. The only problem is I'm not sure how big of an air filter I would need for a sponge filter. I bought it so long ago I don't remember, but I'm going to assume it was for a a 20 gallon tank because that's what I had before this tank. Would that be sufficient? Or too much? Or is a powerhead really a better option? I figured if I already had an air pump lying around unused, I might as well use it instead of the powerhead.




DKRST said:


> Personally, I'd just purchase a small Eheim canister filter before going to all that trouble
> I think you mean they add the sponge to the HOB intake? That works well.


I'd buy a canister filter if I had the money, but I just don't have that sort of money to spend on a fish tank at this point. 




DKRST said:


> If my heater is in a water current, my tanks heats a little more evenly, but it's no big issue either way. The only problem I have with my plants is one particular sword has a leaf that turns yellow exactly at the point where it touches the heater in my 55 gallon. Plant will be fine, but I'd give a little space (a fraction of an inch or more) from the heater.


Thanks! I guess I will consider moving it. I don't really want to move the plant in the center because it's a crypt.. but I can always move the filter a little closer to the center. I guess is it beneficial to have it near the filter then to increase it's exposure to the currents?




DKRST said:


> I'm sure someone has mentioned that angels need to be in a group and if you add two additional angels, you'll need a bigger tank to house them at their adult size!


I am aware of that - it was a donated angel that I'm still considering if I want to donate it or not. I don't have room or plans to get a bigger tank for the room for more angels, because I would absolutely need more than 3 -- the recommendation is a breeding pair or 5+. I could keep a breeding pair, but not with anything else so this isn't really something I'd like to do. 



DKRST said:


> Just run the sponge filter, along with the current HOB for a few weeks to establish the bacteria in it and that should do it. HOB's are the noisiest type of filter, in my experience, BUT you can have a planted tank with an HOB without a problem.


I know a lot of HOB can be loud, but the one I have doesn't bother me. I don't hear the filter itself, just the water outflow which is fine by me.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll just pick up on your subsequent questions.

A sponge filter will be more than adequate for a 28g tank with the mentioned fish, all of which prefer less water movement; the issue with the HOB is not so much plants as fish. I have a dual sponge in my 29g, the Elite made by Hagen [photo attached below]. A small air pump will be sufficient for one sponge filter, so you're all set on that.

The heater is best positioned close to the filter return so the current (and even with a sponge there is a slight current) moves the heated water into the tank.

Byron.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Byron said:


> I'll just pick up on your subsequent questions.
> 
> A sponge filter will be more than adequate for a 28g tank with the mentioned fish, all of which prefer less water movement; the issue with the HOB is not so much plants as fish. I have a dual sponge in my 29g, the Elite made by Hagen [photo attached below]. A small air pump will be sufficient for one sponge filter, so you're all set on that.
> 
> ...



Ok, good to know. The fish have seemed ok with the current thus far (the danio sometimes play in it, but they're not staying anyways) but I know the rasboras generally avoid that corner of the tank (except one who does hang out around the filter on his own.). The angel will swim around the lower area of that part of the tank, but I was worried it was too much current.

I had two of the crypt wendtii in the tank and the one that was the closest out of all my plants to the outflow 'melted', and I'm not sure if it will be coming back.. part of the green grass plant is consistently moved around in the current as well, and I'm sure that'll only get worse as the plant gets bigger, so this is why I was afraid the current may be detrimental to the plants. 

But the sponge filter seems like a cheap alternative to switch to, which is why it's something I was willing to consider. I just didn't want a lot of loud noise, and a lot of things I've read online have made it seem like sponge filters were the loudest things out there. Not only would that be annoying for me, but I worried that wouldn't be calm and peaceful enough for the fish. Come to think of it though, by lfs has mostly sponge filters in their freshwater tank and they didn't seem too loud. I'm assuming theirs are probably over sized considering how they overstock the tanks.

So, if noise shouldn't be a problem, I'll start shopping for a sponge filter.  I'll also move my heater. Now, should I be running both the sponge filter and my hob, or is it ok/better if I can find a way to stuff the sponge into the hob filter for a few weeks and then install the sponge filter. Or is the current on the sponge filter so low that I shouldn't have to worry about the two running at the same time? I also currently have a sock/stocking full of gravel from my tank before I switched to the sandy substrate, which I know will help. I was about to remove it since my tank has settled in and should be done cycling. (Everything has been stable with zero ammonia and nitrites), but I figured I might as well keep it if I'm switching filters.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jennesque said:


> Ok, good to know. The fish have seemed ok with the current thus far (the danio sometimes play in it, but they're not staying anyways) but I know the rasboras generally avoid that corner of the tank (except one who does hang out around the filter on his own.). The angel will swim around the lower area of that part of the tank, but I was worried it was too much current.
> 
> I had two of the crypt wendtii in the tank and the one that was the closest out of all my plants to the outflow 'melted', and I'm not sure if it will be coming back.. part of the green grass plant is consistently moved around in the current as well, and I'm sure that'll only get worse as the plant gets bigger, so this is why I was afraid the current may be detrimental to the plants.
> 
> ...


If the tank has been running several weeks, and as it has live plants, I would just add the Sponge filter when you get it and remove the HOB then. Keep the stocking of gravel, though that may not be needed either. There is more nitrifying bacteria in the substrate, on plant leaves, on wood and rock, etc., than in a filter anyway. Provided the tank is "established" as i said. Plus the plants are using more ammonia than bacteria (depending how many of course). Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Before switching to a sponge filter, why not put a baffle on your existing filter to cut the flow back (or restrict it to the back wall). I have simple baffles made from water bottles (an idea I picked up here) that work fantastic at reducing the return water flow on my AC70 HOB - and you just can't beat the price!


----------



## Rip (Dec 24, 2010)

i recently tried adding a dual sponge filter to my 29 gallon tank, and used a Tetra Whisper 40 air pump. i couldn't seem to get any suction though. particles would float right by the sponges, and i couldn't feel any suction when i put my hand on it. i added back the HOB filter for now. and i was planning on experimenting with a single sponge filter, and see if that works.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

You can always attach a power head to a sponge filter instead of an air pump. The sound of an air pump drives me crazy, so I always use power heads which are near silent and easy to find used.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> Before switching to a sponge filter, why not put a baffle on your existing filter to cut the flow back (or restrict it to the back wall). I have simple baffles made from water bottles (an idea I picked up here) that work fantastic at reducing the return water flow on my AC70 HOB - and you just can't beat the price!


I've been thinking about trying this. I just wasn't sure how effective it'd be - or what would be a better option. But, I guess for the price, I might as well try that first.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Okay, just one last question. I figured I'd just revive this thread instead of starting a new one since it's on the same topic and only a couple weeks later. Hopefully that's cool..

I went to my LFS and went ahead and took the plunge on getting a sponge filter (and some julii corys!). They only had two types there, and neither were the Hagen one you'd shown me, Bryon. They had one brand with a BRIGHT blue sponge which I didn't think would look too lovely with the greenery in my tank, and then they had the Lustar Hydro sponges, which is also what they use in a majority of their tanks so they must think highly enough of them. They did not have one for a 30 gallon tank, so he suggested getting two that are for the 20 gallon tanks. I figured I'd just get one, set it up and see how I like it and go from there. Well, I like it so I'm probably going to switch to sponge filters!

On to the question -- first off, the filters are kinda big, I was wondering if, with a 28 gallon tank, I should indeed get two filters for 20 gallon tanks, or would I be ok with one for a 20 gallon and one for a 10 gallon. I have a tall fake bonsai tree which will do well to hide the larger filter, but I was curious if I could get by fine with a smaller one on the other side of the tank. 

Second, I'm assuming I'm right in this, I should probably run the HOB and the sponge filter together for a little while to build up the bacteria on the sponge and then add the new sponge filter, right? Or should I just go ahead and take out the HOB and put in a second sponge filter? I know you guys had said to just take out the HOB and put in the sponge filter initially, but that was before I was planning on having two separate sponge filters.  Didn't know if that changed things.

And lastly, I'm now wondering what would be the best position for my heater now. Just next to either of the sponge filters, or should I put one filter on each side of the tank with the heater in the middle?

Yay, today was fun. I hadn't tinkered with my tank at all for the last couple weeks since I've been so busy. I've rehomed the danio so I've just got 5 rasboras (going to add a couple more), the 1 angel, and my 5 corys and my snails.


----------



## Rip (Dec 24, 2010)

i recently tried adding sponge filters, but was unable to get any suction, while using the air pumps i had, so i went back to the HOB. don't know what it takes to get some suction on the filter pads.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I will say that they don't have a lot of mechanical filtration to them, but my snails seem to get any plant matter picked up, and I've got a sand substrate, so vacuuming up any other waste is easy. I've got corys on the bottom the clean up extra fish food too.. I think I've got all my bases covered.  I wish I could add some shrimp, but I know those'll be eaten by my angelfish soon enough.

I know if you put a powerhead on the sponge filter you'll get some suction on the sponges. I'm debating on if I want to do that or not, but right now I'm happy with the set up as far as noise is considered. Usually people switch to powerheads because of the noise.. Plus, my air pump will be powerful enough to take care of both of the sponge filters, I've already tested that with a gang valve and another airstone.

This has got to be the cheapest filter swap I've ever done.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I know I'm sounding like a broken record, but filtration is not about moving lots of water (suction), it's about finely filtering the water. A sponge filter will not move large volumes of water, but water passing through the cell chambers get filtered pretty well. Also, a sponge filter is not a good mechanical filter, but is a respectable bio-filter. I actually prefer my AC70 HOB with a sponge inside (along with bio-media) and use cut water bottles as baffles for very little water disturbance....So it's a sponge filter in a box.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Yepp, I didn't have any high expectations as far as mechanical filtration. You can especially see that won't be the case with the sponge filters because a lot of the filters are the same size as far as the tubing and strainers, the only difference for larger tanks is the size of the sponge, which obviously would have nothing to do with increasing water movement. 

I wanted to cut back the water flow for my plants and for my fish. My fish don't really go to the side of the tank where my filter's output is - and I'm going to go ahead and assume the HOB's water movement is why. 

I did my best to set up a decent clean up crew. And with sand, the rest of the cleanup is super easy on my part, so I didn't really need a lot of mechanical filtration. I may need to work more when I'm siphoning out the tank, but I don't have a filter to clean up too much either.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jennesque said:


> Okay, just one last question. I figured I'd just revive this thread instead of starting a new one since it's on the same topic and only a couple weeks later. Hopefully that's cool..
> 
> I went to my LFS and went ahead and took the plunge on getting a sponge filter (and some julii corys!). They only had two types there, and neither were the Hagen one you'd shown me, Bryon. They had one brand with a BRIGHT blue sponge which I didn't think would look too lovely with the greenery in my tank, and then they had the Lustar Hydro sponges, which is also what they use in a majority of their tanks so they must think highly enough of them. They did not have one for a 30 gallon tank, so he suggested getting two that are for the 20 gallon tanks. I figured I'd just get one, set it up and see how I like it and go from there. Well, I like it so I'm probably going to switch to sponge filters!
> 
> ...


I'll respond to this post here, and then do another post on the subsequent posts to avoid mixing things up.

Hydro sponge filters are super efficient. I have one in my 10g and cannot believe the amount of stuff that I rinse out of it each week, even compared to the sponges in the larger tanks. They are good sponge filters.

In the 28g I would stay with the single 20g sponge filter. If the water is "clear" then it is doing the job. We mustn't forget that the plants are doing the filtration (keeping the water "clean"), the filter is only there to gently move the water and keep it "clear" by filtering out particulate matter. If the tank water is clear, the sponge filter is doing its job.

You could run the two filters together. But in a planted tank, provided it is not overcrowded but balanced, I would just switch them. If you read my article on bacteria you will see that more beneficial bacteria live in the substrate anyway, and that is the important thing.

I try to place the heater next to the filter in small tanks so there is some water movement around it. Though in my 10g they are on opposite corners.

Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This post relates to the issues raised in the last 3 before my previous concerning the water flow, mechanical filtration, etc.

A sponge filter is pulling more water through than you would think. It does not need powerheads, esp in planted tanks. The sole purpose is to move the water around gently, to disperse nutrients, keep the water clear, and prevent dead spots heat-wise; though this latter is actually un-necessary. Many have tanks with no filters that function perfectly fine and the fish are happy and healthy.

I rinse my sponge filters every week during the water change; the amount of gunk that comes out is amazing. These are superb mechanical filters, which is the only filtration you want in planted tanks. Of course they do some biological as well, bound to, as bacteria will colonize all such inviting surfaces. I rinse mine in warm tap water, always have. I do not need bacteria in the filter. That's what the plants are for.

If your tank water is clear, then the sponge is doing its job perfectly. I had a 10g set up with no filter for several months. I felt the water really wasn't clear, so I added a Hydro sponge. Amazing. Crystal clear. That's all you need with live plants and a balanced fishload.

Byron.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Byron said:


> This post relates to the issues raised in the last 3 before my previous concerning the water flow, mechanical filtration, etc.
> 
> A sponge filter is pulling more water through than you would think. It does not need powerheads, esp in planted tanks. The sole purpose is to move the water around gently, to disperse nutrients, keep the water clear, and prevent dead spots heat-wise; though this latter is actually un-necessary. Many have tanks with no filters that function perfectly fine and the fish are happy and healthy.
> 
> ...


For the most part, I agree 110% and for the same reason I contend that the conventional UGF works just fine with an air pump vs. power heads in either direction. Just to clarify, I did not mean that the sponge filter was ineffective with fine particulate matter, I was more referencing it's (mechanical filtration) effectiveness for larger, messy fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

AbbeysDad said:


> For the most part, I agree 110% and for the same reason I contend that the conventional UGF works just fine with an air pump vs. power heads in either direction. Just to clarify, I did not mean that the sponge filter was ineffective with fine particulate matter, I was more referencing it's (mechanical filtration) effectiveness for larger, messy fish.


I don't really want to get into a discussion of UG filration, but I can't pass this by.;-) I had UG filters in tanks for years, even my first "big" tank a 90g had UG at first, then I realized things and stopped. And here I'm talking planted tanks. If you have a read of my article on Bacteria that I posted the other day, esp the sections relating to substrates and anaerobic bacteria, you may realize why UG filters really are not recommended for planted tanks. I'd be happy to respond to any questions on that if asked.

Byron.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Byron said:


> I don't really want to get into a discussion of UG filration, but I can't pass this by.;-) I had UG filters in tanks for years, even my first "big" tank a 90g had UG at first, then I realized things and stopped. And here I'm talking planted tanks. If you have a read of my article on Bacteria that I posted the other day, esp the sections relating to substrates and anaerobic bacteria, you may realize why UG filters really are not recommended for planted tanks. I'd be happy to respond to any questions on that if asked.
> 
> Byron.


You are correct and I'll confess I never used UGF's with plants nor did I ever use a UGF without ever servicing the filter media (gravel) as uncleaned, it will likely plug/foul in time...would be about like never servicing other filter media.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Byron said:


> I'll respond to this post here, and then do another post on the subsequent posts to avoid mixing things up.
> 
> Hydro sponge filters are super efficient. I have one in my 10g and cannot believe the amount of stuff that I rinse out of it each week, even compared to the sponges in the larger tanks. They are good sponge filters.
> 
> ...


Good to know.  I went ahead and took out the HOB filter like you said, since the tank only has the 5 rasboras, a small juvie angel, and the 5 julii corys which aren't full grown yet either. I also do still have a bag of seeded gravel hanging in the tank from when I switched from gravel to sand weeks ago. I was planning on switching to a sponge filter a lot sooner so I'd left that in the tank anyways, and figured it can't hurt to keep it in there a little longer. I also moved the heater next to it per your suggestion. I just wasn't sure if it'd be better to put it in the middle if I were running two filters on opposite sides of the tank. 

I guess I'll see how the water looks with the sponge and go from there. I'm assuming if I do need to add another sponge filter then, I can just go with the 10 gallon size. I just plan on adding 4-6 more rasboras to fill them out and I'll stop there. I don't think the tank will be overstocked, so with the plants, I don't see this being a problem. I'm still trying to get my hands on a better floating plant and I still plan on adding some moss to the fake bonsai tree in my tank to make it look "real", but that'll be the last project I start. 

I ended up moving my sponge filter, and I was shocked by how much stuff was stuck to the sponge already! You are (of course) completely right in that is does indeed provide mechanical filtration. Also, with the removing on the HOB and moving of the filter and some decorations, the tank got a little cloudy and I could actually see the water currents within the tank. The tank quickly cleared up. The filter is fairly well hidden, unless you're looking at the tank from the side.

The only thing I'm curious about is whether there's too many bubbles being created. The filter isn't noisy or bothering me. I feel like the videos and pictures I've seen of other peoples sponge filters don't have as many bubbles... But I'm thinking it's not going to be a problem, especially if the filter's kind of undersized.

My background fell of the tank today so I've got to put it back up, but.. I took some poor quality pictures. The black thing has the gravel in it, the filter is, or course, in the back left corner with the stream of bubbles coming out.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good. m That will keep the tank crystal clear after the initial settling period of a new tank.

I don't see any problem, but you might want to turn the air down a bit. Just to experiment.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I don't know how to turn down the air. Do they sell gang valves for 1 tube? I don't see anything on the filter itself to slow down the airflow, and I read that you can poke little holes in the tube to cut down on the air flow, but I found that makes the air pump noisy. 

The fish don't seem to be bothered by it. They swim near it without any issues. And I think my plants are going to be happier because they're no longer swaying in the current. I can see small amounts of movement, but nothing drastic.

Checked my parameters and ammonia and nitrites are at zero, so no spike so far.  Taking out the other filter seems to be no problem at all, at least so far - just like you said! I've still been keeping an eye on it just in case.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jennesque said:


> I don't know how to turn down the air. Do they sell gang valves for 1 tube? I don't see anything on the filter itself to slow down the airflow, and I read that you can poke little holes in the tube to cut down on the air flow, but I found that makes the air pump noisy.
> 
> The fish don't seem to be bothered by it. They swim near it without any issues. And I think my plants are going to be happier because they're no longer swaying in the current. I can see small amounts of movement, but nothing drastic.
> 
> Checked my parameters and ammonia and nitrites are at zero, so no spike so far.  Taking out the other filter seems to be no problem at all, at least so far - just like you said! I've still been keeping an eye on it just in case.


I wouldn't worry. But to answer your question, you can get a dual valve for the airline. One connects to the filter, the other valve to a 2-3 inch piece of tubing with an old airstone. By adjusting the two valves, you have full air flow out of the pump with some going to the filter and the rest through the "bleeder" airstone.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

jennesque said:


> Good to know.  I went ahead and took out the HOB filter like you said, since the tank only has the 5 rasboras, a small juvie angel, and the 5 julii corys which aren't full grown yet either. I also do still have a bag of seeded gravel hanging in the tank from when I switched from gravel to sand weeks ago. I was planning on switching to a sponge filter a lot sooner so I'd left that in the tank anyways, and figured it can't hurt to keep it in there a little longer. I also moved the heater next to it per your suggestion. I just wasn't sure if it'd be better to put it in the middle if I were running two filters on opposite sides of the tank.
> 
> I guess I'll see how the water looks with the sponge and go from there. I'm assuming if I do need to add another sponge filter then, I can just go with the 10 gallon size. I just plan on adding 4-6 more rasboras to fill them out and I'll stop there. I don't think the tank will be overstocked, so with the plants, I don't see this being a problem. I'm still trying to get my hands on a better floating plant and I still plan on adding some moss to the fake bonsai tree in my tank to make it look "real", but that'll be the last project I start.
> 
> ...


Your tank looks lovely. I too use a Hydro sponge as my only filter in my tanks. My water stays perfectly clear and Like Byron, I rinse mine in tap water to clean it though I do it only once a month. I do water changes about every 4-5 days. My water changes are usually 50% or more. Excessive? Maybe but I love to keep the tank nice and clean. I check my water parameters often too and everything always looks good. I am so thankful people on here talked me into going all "live plant" natural. My tanks all look wonderful and my fish seem healthy and happy. What is not to love about that, right? 

Will you be getting a second, larger tank in the near future? If so, you would want to add a few more Angels. They like to be in groups and they get quite large. Just food for thought. I am sure you have noticed how addictive this hobby can be. ha ha


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I guess first I'll respond to Byron and say thanks, again, for answering another question.  I've actually got a dual gang valve, extra tubing, and an air stone already set up (I was tinkering around with out to set it up to run two of the sponge filters before you told me to just stick with one) so that'll be easy for me to play around with!  I didn't even think of that. I'll play around with the air flow tomorrow then.  I'm thinking of trying a low tech CO2 setup too. It seems easy enough, and I'd never actually looked into it. Once I started researching the plants before I put them in the tank, I started to get really easy plants that didn't require CO2. Figured it'd be beneficial. Hopefully I don't have to ask any questions about that LOL.





Inga said:


> Your tank looks lovely. I too use a Hydro sponge as my only filter in my tanks. My water stays perfectly clear and Like Byron, I rinse mine in tap water to clean it though I do it only once a month. I do water changes about every 4-5 days. My water changes are usually 50% or more. Excessive? Maybe but I love to keep the tank nice and clean. I check my water parameters often too and everything always looks good. I am so thankful people on here talked me into going all "live plant" natural. My tanks all look wonderful and my fish seem healthy and happy. What is not to love about that, right?
> 
> Will you be getting a second, larger tank in the near future? If so, you would want to add a few more Angels. They like to be in groups and they get quite large. Just food for thought. I am sure you have noticed how addictive this hobby can be. ha ha


Thank you! Good to know I got a good filter. They were limited on what to pick. The other filter had a nicer looking box (more modern and such), looked a bit nicer as far as the set up, but the sponge was bright blue so I didn't want that in my tank. I'm glad they're cheap enough to try out without doing too much research. The tank has still been clear, and parameters are still looking great. I end up taking out enough water to clean the tank. It'll vary from 20-40% - depending on how dirty they fishies decided to make the tank, haha. I still want to go full planted, but I really do like the bonsai theme. I haven't found a nice enough piece of driftwood I feel like buying to redo the deco of the tank, so I'm still planning on taking off the fake leaves on the trees and attaching moss to them to grow a real underwater bonsai tree. I think it'll look pretty cool.  They finally got moss at my local LFS! I'm just sad the tree will look so naked and ugly while it's still growing. But you're right, I'm glad I too took the plunge into planted tanks. It's been fun. I live in a townhouse, so I don't get to have a garden, so this gives me an underwater garden to play with.

I'd love to get a larger tank but I really don't have room for one and my boyfriend will pitch a fit if I come home with another tank (I've also got a 5 gallon I just started). The angel is actually a rescue from a friend. I was hoping I could have an angelfish tank with the tank I have now, but I quickly found that it was way too small. My friend got a group of angels but I guess none of them liked this one because they were already trying to tear it apart, so instead of returning it to the store, where all their sole angels are terribly torn apart and look like they're dying, I took it. I already had my rasboras, so I didn't want to get more angels and see if I could get a breeding pair. Plus, since I was rescuing this fish, I wanted to keep it - with my luck it'd be the only one that doesn't pair off, ,lol. So, he or she is staying in my tank for now. I do know they get large, which is why I'm pretty much stocked as is. I'm still debating on if I want to drop the angel off at a different LFS, but I'm getting attached.. I even got rid of my danio cause they're too active for angels.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

For the plants you have, I would not fiddle with CO2. I know I am not a CO2 person, because as soon as you start adding CO2 you are setting up a new level of balance, and more of this and that means more to go wrong. My approach is to keep it simple. Just my thoughts.


----------



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

*75 (lightly planted) fw tank*

so I have a large sponge filter in my 75 and a bio-wheel mech. filter. Could I get away with only having the large sponge filter and very few plants? the sponge filter is as big as a toddlers head.


----------



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

inga-your tank pics are lovely!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

thewatson27 said:


> so I have a large sponge filter in my 75 and a bio-wheel mech. filter. Could I get away with only having the large sponge filter and very few plants? the sponge filter is as big as a toddlers head.


In a well-planted tank a sponge filter would suffice, even a 75g. After all, many have planted tanks with no filter at all. As long as the fish load is balanced, this works. I would need to know more about your fish and plants to say definite yes, but it is certainly possible with just the sponge.


----------

